# My First Fatties!!!! With Qview!



## thebattman (Apr 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, I won't even know for sure how they turned out (taste-wise) until tomorrow morning, as I did them for a Church Brotherhood breakfast!

#1 is made from Jimmy Dean Mild Breakfast sausage, stuffed with Pepperjack cheese, diced Aneheim pepper, hash browns, and bacon (forgot to add the caramelized onions until I had it rolled...oooops).  Wrapped the whole thing in bacon (was difficult - wife picked up ends and pieces!!!).







#2 is made from Petit Jean Country Sausage (an Arkansas brand of primarily port products - best ham in the world!!!), stuffed with cheddar cheese, Anaheim pepper, caramelized onions (remembered them for this one!), hash browns, and bacon.







Getting them rolled was a bigger challenge than I expected.  I think my sausage got a bit too close to room temperature while I was working with it (came straight in from the grocery to the counter, to the ziplocs, to rolling, to stuffing, etc...

#1 sprung a few leaks, #2 did a bit better.


----------



## ronp (Apr 4, 2009)

They look great to me.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatties looked great Battman.  Some advice would be to chill the sausage before you press it out and attempt to roll it.  I usually press mine out in gallon zipploc bags and throw thew=m in the freezer for about 25-30 minutes and they hold up great.  
Hope you let us know how well they turned out, if you are lucky enough to even get a slice.  Those lucky people...pure fattie bliss...


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, not sure if the thread is still here, but search Fatties - there is a wonderful tutorial with lots of pics on how to roll 'em.  There are some tricks and they work!  Check out the bacon weave - OMGosh - very cool.

Looks fine though - once people taste your creation, they will not be critiquing it's technical merit.


----------



## rivet (Apr 4, 2009)

Leakers or not, I'd eat them!


----------



## bassman (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great.  After you've done a couple, it becomes easier.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the fatty club.  Nice work.  After you taste let us know what you think.  And if you're as hooked as I am on these things.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 4, 2009)

wow keep us posted them look good


----------



## thebattman (Apr 6, 2009)

Well - they turned out real good!

This is the third time I have tried to introduce the guys to something "new"...  

First time, it was fried plantains ( I love them)... luke-warm reception.

Second time - homemade deer breakfast sausage ... slightly warmer reception.

But I think the Fatties went over super!  Wound up being only 7 guys there - but they ate 80% of one and a little over half of the other (wan't based on preference, was more based on order they were cut).

I'm munching on leftovers as I type this.  Really good.  I think I like the one with pepperjack cheese better - but think it would have been even more awesome with the caramelized onions!!!

I noticed the sticky with suggestions.... after they were on the smoker!  Will definitely chill the ziplocs with the sausage in them for a while before working it again.  

I really liked out the potatoes turned out!

Here is a slice-view:


----------



## thebattman (Apr 6, 2009)

Almost forgot - wife tried it when I got home... and she liked it (and she isn't generally all that big on eating a lot of meat)!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats on your first FATTIES, now you can really get into the groove with some experience behind you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats.  Glad everyone liked it!


----------



## grothe (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice! You'll be gettin requests for them now.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice job Battman.  Look really good.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 7, 2009)

looking great, bat -

how did it go with re-heating them? did you do it in an oven?

i'd be interested in hearing about this because i figure it would be good to make one some night for a breakfast or maybe bring one in for an office party.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 7, 2009)

good job battman - gotta love fatties

wtg with trying to introduce the guys to new stuff

i dont know how you did your plantains but we usually fry ours like(they look like banana chips) and we season them heavy with cajun seasoning...


----------



## thebattman (Apr 8, 2009)

The main serving, I reheated them in an oven in the foil.  They came out just fine.

At home, I just cut off some and microwaved... worked ok.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad they turned out well.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for introducing new things to the men.


----------

